# Another Koldfront Wineador up and running :D Big smiles



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

After struggling with the smell for weeks, I was finally able to get all of the plastic aroma to go away and I've loaded up about 40% of my sticks in this thing. All of the sudden I'm thinking a second wineador wouldn't be a bad idea! 

Anyway, still waiting on the shelves and drawers to come in the mail but until then I've made a deal with the wife to keep this bad boy in the living room for a little while at least. Been adding boxes recently and the latest additions that showed up today are a box of Partagas Diciembre Robusto, Swag Lavish (Robusto) and some Kinky Friedman Special Edition Big Richards.

I would like to add some Cigar Band/Brand decals or stickers to the front of the Wineador but can't seem to find any. Suggestions on where to look or a good source? I'm a huge fan of the Fuente Fuente Opus X so a decal or sticker of that logo band would be right up my alley.

Let me know what you think and hopefully the shelves and drawers from Wineador.com will be here soon so I can really organize this thing! FWIW, I'm using KL for the first time and it is working PERFECTLY.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

For sticker, bands, decals, etc... make friends with your local B&M and the various reps 

Looking good, Dave.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

That thing looks nice... I keep trying to talk the Wife into letting me pull the trigger on one.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Found a scratch and dent one online for cheap...makes me think about a second one already! FWIW, this thing is working PERFECTLY. Very happy with the purchase over the cabinet humi that I was looking at.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

lookin good Dave!

edit: what was your magic formula for ridding of the smell??


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

android said:


> lookin good Dave!
> 
> edit: what was your magic formula for ridding of the smell??


Thanks, Andrew!

You know, it was really tough to get rid of the smell... I tried just about everything from newspaper to lemon juice to vinegar to dish soap. I was waiting for the drawers and shelves to show up from Winedor.com (and I am still waiting....) so that I could get the cedar to soak up the residual but since they haven't arrived, I ended up just putting some old cedar cigar boxes in to absorb what was left. So far, so good! I've been adding boxes full of cigars from my other humidors and the smell now is only of the awesome sticks that I put in there  Hopefully the drawers/shelves will be here soon and don't take too much to break in.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

WOOT! Shelves and drawers finally showed up, thanks Winedors.com 

So much better now though I find myself constantly going back to reorganize.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

UPDATE: I have to plug the drain up, I'm losing moisture with it open. Some people haven't had issues and some people have. Just thought I'd throw that out there. Other than that, looks and works awesome! Most importantly, it fits my stash of smokes!


----------



## BenMGP (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks great. I am still trying to decide on which cooler to buy for mine.

What are you going to use to seal the drain?


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

TacticalComm said:


> I would like to add some Cigar Band/Brand decals or stickers to the front of the Wineador but can't seem to find any. Suggestions on where to look or a good source? I'm a huge fan of the Fuente Fuente Opus X so a decal or sticker of that logo band would be right up my alley.


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/splits-group-buys/320478-some-more-decals.html

Might want to check out this thread - No Fuente stuff but if you can find the art work looks like he can get them made and he is a Brother here...


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

BenMGP said:


> Looks great. I am still trying to decide on which cooler to buy for mine.
> 
> What are you going to use to seal the drain?


I'm not quite sure yet... Been toying with the idea of a little bit of RTV or trying to find a small cork or something. Any ideas?


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Marcm15 said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/splits-group-buys/320478-some-more-decals.html
> 
> Might want to check out this thread - No Fuente stuff but if you can find the art work looks like he can get them made and he is a Brother here...


Thanks for the post! I couldn't access the page, it says I don't have permission..weird.


----------



## Maverick7232 (Nov 23, 2011)

TacticalComm said:


> I'm not quite sure yet... Been toying with the idea of a little bit of RTV or trying to find a small cork or something. Any ideas?


Only thing that scared me from using this was the smell of the sealent. I just ended up using two small strips of black electrical tape over the hole.


----------



## Tex (Nov 14, 2012)

TacticalComm said:


> Thanks for the post! I couldn't access the page, it says I don't have permission..weird.


yeah me too, im interested in decals as well.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

TacticalComm said:


> Thanks for the post! I couldn't access the page, it says I don't have permission..weird.


Looks awesome! I got the same message too, anybody know why?


----------



## Tex (Nov 14, 2012)

jhedrick83 said:


> Looks awesome! I got the same message too, anybody know why?


We ain't special lol


----------



## karma67 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tex said:


> We ain't special lol


Sorta true (kidding). The decals are in the WTB/WTS forum, which isn't activated for members until their 100th post, and three months. Give it some time and participation, and it should open for you.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Hmm... I'll have to wait it out for the time then.. Naked wineador needs some bling


----------



## shawnrichardson (Jan 7, 2013)

nice setup.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

awesome setup. Really like the shelves and drawers...


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

making me think about my next humidor purchase...


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice. I will have to think about this before summer. Being a cheap skate on AC, this might help solve the issues come summer.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks guys! I can tell you that this has been an awesome setup so far. The KL makes it easy, I have the added benefit of temp control (although you don't even need it) and the shelves and drawers work out perfectly. I think total investment is somewhere around $325? Much cheaper than the end table humidor that I was considering.


----------

